# Unexpected Babies!



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Not mine but my cousin's! While I was upset about the death of my Himilayan today, my cousin texted me and showed me pictures that her mouse just had babies and it perked me right up since I get to help out in raising the litter and get first pick when they're ready to be sent off to new homes.

They're still pretty new to owning mice and the reason they had babies in the first place was because Petco wrongly gave them a male and female when they thought they were getting two females and they were in the same cage for a week, getting one of their girls pregnant.

The mother is an albino and the father is all brown. The 10 babies look like a mixture of white, brown and spotted pups.

Generally my cousins are turning to me for advice about their mice and I do want to help them with raising their litter as well as learn myself for when I raise my own litter. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their knowledge, any advice and tips they think we should know or any information I can deliver to them when I visit them next week.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm, yes, pet shops are problematic. For so many reasons. That being one of them.

As for tips, just the usual, keep the diet up in protein, and nutrients, for the mom. Try not to make too much disturbance or noise near the mom and young. The advice giving for all newly born, of any species, really.  Most other things are for specific problems, like a skittish mom, or such. As she has delivered them, many issues are already ducked.

I would add a personal one... I don't think it's a good idea to have young mice (2 weeks to 5 1/2 weeks), on compressed paper based bedding. They eat way too much of their surroundings for me to feel comfortable with that. Low-dust hay, low-dust aspen, some less compressed paper, I think might be more compatible with their digestion.

Mostly, just enjoy watching them grow up. 
Zanne


----------

